# Kitten weight



## Jo14 (5 mo ago)

Just after a little bit of advice please. Kittens are 15 days old. Cats first litter (and mine). She had 7 babies, I've been weighing them everyday and they have all gained everyday, varying amounts from 6 to 16 grams over the two weeks. But all gaining fairly steadily with some a bit smaller than others. 
What I'm worried about over the last 2 weigh ins one kitten has gained 1 and then 2 grams only. She seems alert still, still going to feed, I've watched her feed today. She isn't the smallest one. 
Do I need to start topping her up? I do have formula. Or do I wait and hope she catches back up. 
Also one kitten is gaining much more each day who I'm assuming is greedy guts 🙈
I don't want to intervene if not necessary but wouldn't want one to go downhill now after we were doing so well. 
Thanks


----------

